# Du suchst eine Rolle der Auferstehung? Melde dich!



## Naithen2012 (8. März 2012)

Hallo =)
Wie du sicher gemerkt hast, hat man jetzt einige enorme Vorteile wenn man in WoW einsteigt oder wieder einsteigt.
Ein Level 80 char mit t9 gear, freie spieltage usw.
Auch ich möchte aus den Angebot meinen Vorteil schlagen, und das neue Mount ergattern, dass es nun gibt.
Falls du dieses win- win geschäfft eingehen willst würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Wenn du interesse hast , lass einfach deinen kommentar stehen und wir nehmen kontakt auf, das sollte nicht sehr lange dauern.

Vielen Dank fürs Interesse und bb


----------



## Deathlist (8. März 2012)

moin moin,.. würd gern dieses win win geschäft eingehen


----------



## Naithen2012 (8. März 2012)

achso genau an alle dies wissen wollen. Ich bin Horde spieler auf dem Server Frostwolf


----------



## tonks09 (8. März 2012)

Naithen2012 schrieb:


> Hallo =)
> Wie du sicher gemerkt hast, hat man jetzt einige enorme Vorteile wenn man in WoW einsteigt oder wieder einsteigt.
> Ein Level 80 char mit t9 gear



Wie t9 ? meine hatte lediglich full grünes lk zeugs an,nachdem die auf lvl 80 gedrückt wurde ^^
Hab ich was verpasst,oder besser gesagt.wo bekomme ich das t9 den her auser selber farmen ?


----------



## bsdayan (8. März 2012)

bekommst auch kein T9, nur grünes eq - angepasst ans Startgebiet ( itemlevel )


----------



## Irinemus (8. März 2012)

Hey, Ich würde gerne wieder zurück zum Spiel, habe aber niemanden der mir eine RdA schicken kann.


----------



## Annovella (8. März 2012)

Invite auch gerne Leute mit der RdA - Server Frostwolf/Horde(invite in 25 Gilde falls erwünscht) sowie Silberne Hand Allianz - helfe auch gerne falls ihr Fragen zum aktuellen Spiel habt!


----------



## Naithen2012 (14. März 2012)

na will noch jemand ne rolle ?


----------

